# بدك تعمل Cv ظريف؟؟ فوت وشوف :)



## Abo Fares (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أقدم لكم إخواني (هدية شهر رمضان المبارك) برنامج جميل جداً (ممتاز) لكتابة السيرة الذاتية.. 
يجب تنصيب البرنامج على الجهاز لديك، ومن ثم نسخ ملف الكراك الموجود معه في مكان تنصيب البرنامج على الهارد لديك..
يمكن هذا البرنامج من خلال ترتيب معين ضمنه من إضافة معلوماتك، سواء كانت معلومات شخصية - التسلسل الدراسي - االخبرة العملية.. إلخ ، ومن ثم بناء الـ CV الخاص بك

يمكن تحميل البرنامج من خلال الرابط التالي:

http://www.4shared.com/file/137752420/c2653023/___.htmlhttp://www.4shared.com/file/62170376/dd1218c5/Resume_Builder.html


مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## مسلم (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أبو الحلول


----------



## حسان2 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أقدم لكم إخواني (هدية شهر رمضان المبارك) برنامج جميل جداً (ممتاز) لكتابة السيرة الذاتية..
> يجب تنصيب البرنامج على الجهاز لديك، ومن ثم نسخ ملف الكراك الموجود معه في مكان تنصيب البرنامج على الهارد لديك..
> ...



أخ أبو الحلول
شكرا للبرنامج الجميل, في الحقيقة تمنيت لو انني أحتاج تقديم الـ Cv اليوم مجدا لأستعمله ولكنني اكتشفت أنه فات زمانها.


----------



## Abo Fares (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بايل قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أبو الحلول


 
العفو م. بايل.. انشالله تكون استفدت من البرنامج..


----------



## Abo Fares (8 سبتمبر 2008)

حسان2 قال:


> أخ أبو الحلول
> شكرا للبرنامج الجميل, في الحقيقة تمنيت لو انني أحتاج تقديم الـ Cv اليوم مجدا لأستعمله ولكنني اكتشفت أنه فات زمانها.


 
العفو م. حسان.. 
بس هاد البرنامج ما بيمشي حالو معك، لا هو ولا غيرو.. أي برنامج بدو يستوعب خبراتك (بسم الله، تبارك الله)..


----------



## eng.amani (8 سبتمبر 2008)

هدية مقبولة 
جاري التحميل 
شكرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندسة رضى (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس ابو الحلول

برنامج جميل اوى .......

اكيد ان شاء الله هينفعنا مستقبلا .........

ورمضان كريم


----------



## القمر الباسم (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
لسه كنت محتارة فى موضوع السية الذاتية


----------



## Abo Fares (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لكم زملائي.. جزانا الله وإياكم كل خير، ووفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..


----------



## العبقرية (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام يونس (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مشكور


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (9 سبتمبر 2008)

انا الان عرفت ليه اسمك ابو الحلول


----------



## نور الجزائرية (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*الكل محتار كيف يكتب cv مليح و ابو الحلول لديه الحل*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
الكل بيدعيلك ابو الحلول و بيشكرك و اولهم الاصدقاء جازاك الله كل خير و دمت لنا يا ابو الحلول.
اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا وبين معاصيك، ومن طاعتك ما تبلغنا به جنتك، ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا مصائب الدنيا، اللهم متعنا بأسماعنا، وأبصارنا، وقواتنا ما أحييتنا، واجعله الوارث منا، واجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا، وانصرنا على من عادانا، ولا تجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا، ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا، ولا مبلغ علمنا، ولا تسلط علينا من لا يرحمنا" 

ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## eng_houssam (9 سبتمبر 2008)

thanx very much and Allah bless you


----------



## عبد الله فهد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Abo Fares (9 سبتمبر 2008)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
> الكل بيدعيلك ابو الحلول و بيشكرك و اولهم الاصدقاء جازاك الله كل خير و دمت لنا يا ابو الحلول.
> اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا وبين معاصيك، ومن طاعتك ما تبلغنا به جنتك، ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا مصائب الدنيا، اللهم متعنا بأسماعنا، وأبصارنا، وقواتنا ما أحييتنا، واجعله الوارث منا، واجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا، وانصرنا على من عادانا، ولا تجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا، ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا، ولا مبلغ علمنا، ولا تسلط علينا من لا يرحمنا"
> 
> ابنة المليون شهيد


 
شكراً لكم جميعاً أساتذي.. بارك الله بكم جميعاً..

أشكرك م. نور على هذا الدعاء الرائع.. جزاكِ الله كل خير..


----------



## عمار الربيعي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:55:


----------



## محمد القصراوى (10 سبتمبر 2008)

رائع مشكور


----------



## Abo Fares (10 سبتمبر 2008)

العفو إخواني..

ما شاء الله، 117 مرة تحميل.. انشالله كون أخدت 117 دعوة كمان


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م إبراهيم الترهوني (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عادل على مصر (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## dy_mahmoud (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أمين بوداود (15 سبتمبر 2008)

أحتاج cvبالانجليزية .تقبل الله منا ومنكم صوم رمضان الكريم .
جزاكم الله


----------



## Abo Fares (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين جميعاً زملائي.. بارك الله بكم جميعاً..


----------



## Abo Fares (15 سبتمبر 2008)

أمين بوداود قال:


> أحتاج Cvبالانجليزية .تقبل الله منا ومنكم صوم رمضان الكريم .
> جزاكم الله


 
السلام عليكم..

أخي الكريم، هذا البرنامج يعتبر كقالب يحتوي جميع الأمور التي يمكن وضعها في السيرة الذاتية يمكنك من بناء Cv الخاص بك، ويمكنك اختيار اللغة الانكليزية من مجموعة اللغات التي يدعمها البرنامج..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## طارق غراب (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البوليتكنك (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شبكة المهندس المصر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر جاري التحميل


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم اخي الكريم


----------



## هادي المهندس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*دائما انتم في المقدمه*

عاشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ يداك ت
وافكارك الجميله

مع تحياتي


----------



## ابو اركان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جارى التحميل والتجريب

فى ميزان حسناتك ان شا ءالله


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى الكريم ابو الحلول الصفحة لا تحمل عندى الرجاء الرفع على رابط اخر


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

تم التحميل اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## اظل الياسمين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## عين الهم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الاحترام


----------



## loved_boy (25 أكتوبر 2008)

many thanks for this prog.
If you have or any body in arabic 
again thanks
sooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ابو الحلول


----------



## كوردستان (21 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله ألف خير عالمجهود الطيب*​


----------



## سيد طه محمد (23 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس و جاري التحميل


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمد


----------



## جاابر (23 مارس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل يرجى إعادة التحميل و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/نور القمر (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على الموضوع


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مشرفنا الغالي


----------



## alaa eldin farag (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ويرجي إعادة رفعة مرة أخري لعدم عمل الرابط وجزيت خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (26 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## حمزهههههه (21 يوليو 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## حمزهههههه (21 يوليو 2009)

يا ريت يتم رفع البرنامج


----------



## Abo Fares (21 يوليو 2009)

حمزهههههه قال:


> يا ريت يتم رفع البرنامج


 
مممممم ..... لا أعرف أين ذهب الملف :10: ، لم أجده في حسابي في 4shared ، يبدو أني حذفته في الخطأ عندما كنت أقوم ببعض التنسق فيه..... 

على أي حال، أرفعه قريباً بإذن الله، فقط بعد التخلص من بعض مشاكل النت..... استنوا عليي شوي 

لكم جميــــــعاً تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## احمد كم الماز (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً مشرفنا العزيز,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, مشكور


----------



## SALAR2005 (21 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (21 يوليو 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## Abo Fares (21 يوليو 2009)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> the file link that you requested is not valid


 


أبو الحلول قال:


> مممممم ..... لا أعرف أين ذهب الملف :10: ، لم أجده في حسابي في 4shared ، يبدو أني حذفته في الخطأ عندما كنت أقوم ببعض التنسق فيه.....
> 
> على أي حال، أرفعه قريباً بإذن الله، فقط بعد التخلص من بعض مشاكل النت..... استنوا عليي شوي
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

الموضوع مغلق ريثما يتم رفع الملف مجدداً 

لكم تحيــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أكتوبر 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..​
> الموضوع مغلق ريثما يتم رفع الملف مجدداً ​
> 
> لكم تحيــــــــــاتي..​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم وضع رابط آخر للبرنامج بالمشاركة الأصلية حيث أننى سبق وحملت البرنامج من الرابط السابق الذى تعرض للتلف


----------



## mdsayed (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*هدية مقبولة 
جاري التحميل 
شكرا وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## life for rent (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييير


----------



## محمدطه صادق (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك,,,,,,,
وجزاك كل خير,,,,,,,,


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا
موضوع ممتاز
ومساهمه رائعه
بارك الله فيك
اخي الكريم


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## م.طاهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وللامام دائما


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة
وإن شاء الله يكون مفيد لنا جميعا


----------



## محمد حامد (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مشكور على البرنامج


----------



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو الحلول
ونستأذنك ناخد كلامك والبرناكج الجميل
بص ناخد رابط الموضوع ونضيفه في ورقة العمل الخاصة بموضوع كيفية الحصول على عمل
في المصطبة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-70.html


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

فتوح قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو الحلول
> ونستأذنك ناخد كلامك والبرناكج الجميل
> بص ناخد رابط الموضوع ونضيفه في ورقة العمل الخاصة بموضوع كيفية الحصول على عمل
> في المصطبة
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-70.html



جزانا الله وإياكم كل خير......... 

على حسابك خيو، إنت فصّل ولحنا منلبس 

تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## م.محمد عمران (29 نوفمبر 2009)

1000 شكر يا أبا الحلول


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووور*

جزاك الله خيرا بس دى بالنسبالى لسه بدى اوى لانى لسه فرقه اولى مدنى:78::78::78:


----------



## الق المودة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اني مشتركة جديدة معكم 
شكرا الك على هذا السي في بس ياريت تسوي واحد باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## mohammedshaban (3 ديسمبر 2009)

سى فى متميز بجد ربنا يجزاك خير عنا ان شاء الله
بس ارجو بلاش المجاملات


----------



## eng.alfa (3 ديسمبر 2009)

* هدية مقبولة 
جاري التحميل 
شكرا وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير عن البرنامج الجبار المتميز


----------



## سمية على على (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العلم والايمان (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو متابعه البرامج المفيده


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## maljondi (23 فبراير 2010)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## barood66 (23 فبراير 2010)

شو قصة هذا الجسر ؟؟ و هي السفينة ؟؟ و ها العالم ؟؟؟


----------



## لبيب العراقي (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووور ورائع


----------



## محمد السواكنى (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخونا ابو الحلول وبارك الله فيك


----------



## descovery_2000 (25 فبراير 2010)

شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## NEWSHARE (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا


----------



## سعد الدحيلان (11 أبريل 2010)

مجهود تشكر عليه
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## m66666677 (11 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## body55 (12 أبريل 2010)

جزانا الله وإياكم كل خير، ززززززززززززشكرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## جوجة دانية (2 يونيو 2010)

جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## civil_eng1184 (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد حكور (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engmans (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي ابو الحلول وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمود فتحى محمد (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.atheer (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى محمد يوسف (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا اخى على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## cool_katkot (24 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور*

مشكووووووووووووور
يا ابوالحلووووووووول


----------



## halim82 (24 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## eng_nasr_2010 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
بس فى مشكله صغيره بعد ماعملنا الc.v مش بنعرف نطلعوا على ملف ورد بيقول فى مشكله فى الباسورد


----------



## abdoo_farra (30 سبتمبر 2010)

Good one


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*Thx 2 much my friend*​


----------



## ميثم العنزي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الف خير ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

​ مشــكورمشــكورمشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​ ​


----------



## علاء يوسف (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (3 مارس 2011)

الف شكر يابشمهندس 
ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engineer sameer (4 يونيو 2011)

تشكر يا هندسة


----------



## ballak (6 يونيو 2011)

أنا لسه ماجربتوش
بس فكرة هايلة يا هندسة. تسلم


----------



## beginner engineer (6 يونيو 2011)

thanks bro


----------



## eng.ghasan (6 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووور ع البرنامج الرائع


----------



## هيثم محمد على (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (7 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ابو الحلول


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engawyyy (7 يوليو 2011)

merciiii


----------



## قسم (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر ربنا يزيدك ويبارك فيك


----------



## ابوذر محمد جابر (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمودشمس (16 مارس 2013)

الله يجزيكم ألف خير


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (16 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي ممكن شرح لكيفية العمل بة تقبل تحياتي


----------

